# Organizing Schutzhund Gear



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I had all my "stuff" well organized...squeezed into a car. (Company car that I have use of 100% of the time.) I now have a Van/SUV crossover vehicle and am reorganizing everything. 

All of you well seasoned schutzhunders on the board must have some suggestions that I and others could use. I currently have a neat heavy duty plastic trunk that I got in the truck department at Wal Mart. I put some plastic trays and containers in it and it works quite well. If I need to remove everything from my vehicle (clients don't especially care for the dog stuff) I can lift out the trunk and take the crate out and am on my way. 

There may be a way to hang leashes, lines, and tabs. I wrap them with thin, stick-to-themselves velcro strips so they stay neat. Anything else anyone will suggest would be appreciated.

And yes, we know there are the "just toss it in a bag, the back seat, etc" folks out there. Bless your hearts for being less anal...........


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have two clear plastic heavy duty containers of different sizes which I use to store my gear for much the same reasons as you.....easy to take out and put in when the vehicle is not being used for training. I like the clear plastic for obvious reasons - I can easily see what is and what is not in them quickly. I also use a bungee which I secure to either one side or across the width of the vehicle to keep my leashes, tabs, long lines, harness, collars and muzzles readily available and with easy access. I attach them to the bungee using either their own clips or I use a double clip to attach to say the muzzle and the bungee. Of course the lines are neatly coiled before hanging cause I'm anal like that If a line is used for tracking and it's wet from dew or whatever....I hang it on the bungee and use the lid to one of my plastic containers to catch what drips off.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For my own stuff I'm a "toss it in the back" person. 
I'm also in charge of bite sleeves, aprons, sticks, etc. I hang most of that in my garage to air out between training days cause my wife wont get in my car if they stay there. Says it smells to bad with all the sweat and dog spit. 
Go figure! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Seems like I have really good intentions. I always start out with everything neatly seperated in clear bins & bags. Balls & tugs in their own little section, assorted leashes & collars hanging all in a row on the little roap thingy I tied up, bait in it's special bag, my boots, lined up next to my cleats, lined up next to old sneakers, the list goes on....but it always ends up jumbled together and thrown into the back of the wagon.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I am a little bit anal when it comes to my training stuff. Everytime I get home I unpack everything take it out to dry and so I can check it I check it for cracks tears you know the usual. I also store it in such a way that its coordinated by use, I have my personal protection section, ring section scutzhund stuff, and the general stuff hanging on the pegboard so I can see what I have.
A few pictures might be worth a thousand words. When I go to training I put what i need for that session in a bag and the tote under the sleeves.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That looks really good Greg. I don't think you are too anal, though it does remind me of my youth. Back then all the dads had work benches in the garage with those pegboards. The only difference is you aren't outlining your things to indicate what goes on each peg!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Well it changes slightly on the other side of the garage I have my work bench with more peg board behind it set up in shadowboard.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Gee Greg you sure are looking organised there....that drying out is important though. The nr of times I went back in the van and found 2 cm of penicillin growing on my long leaches after tracking:lol:


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Gee Greg you sure are looking organised there....that drying out is important though. The nr of times I went back in the van and found 2 cm of penicillin growing on my long leaches after tracking:lol:



Exactly last year I paid alot of money for a really expensive really nice leather tracking line and it got wet put in a bag and left and rotted so much it had to get thrown away. Hence my paranoia. I have this thing too about storing leashes straight rather than them being curled in any way and I dont know why, why auctually my grandfather who taught me about dogs did it.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Lacey I like some of your ideas. Greg....you've got WAY more stuff than I do but your organization is really nice. 

I have some a moisture absorbing block in my storage trunk but don't store wet items in there. Hanging leather leashes straight is a good idea. When I had horses I would never curl any leather items either.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm a "toss-it-in-the-back" person, but I try to pretend to be organized. So I'm a toss-it-in-the-vaguely-organized-box-of- knotted-up-leashes type.

I love stash. Here's my stash in the unfinished staircase to the basement. We call it the doggie tack room. 



















And my equipment maintenance tip: When you have hotdogs in a bait bag - clean out the bait bag before storing it. :shudder:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> And my equipment maintenance tip: When you have hotdogs in a bait bag - clean out the bait bag before storing it. :shudder:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah been there done that one too Anne:lol: I recall the baitbag walking towards me:lol: Your worst nightmare!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

People that organized don't train enough  By the end of training you're supposed to be so exhausted you say "screw it, just toss it in the back".


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I had to organize for the sake of taking the photo :lol: I had big piles of dog stuff obn the porch... in the car... on the piano...


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I had to organize for the sake of taking the photo :lol: I had big piles of dog stuff obn the porch... in the car... on the piano...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne so that means your a "just for the occasion" organiser? :lol: Maybe the admin should start a foto competition thread that'll maybe get everyone organising just to take pics;-) Least it'll keep baitbags happy!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> People that organized don't train enough  By the end of training you're supposed to be so exhausted you say "screw it, just toss it in the back".


I train alot, but with no regular job, no kids and no other real hobbies what else am I susosed to do?



Hil Harrison said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne so that means your a "just for the occasion" organiser? :lol: Maybe the admin should start a foto competition thread that'll maybe get everyone organising just to take pics;-) Least it'll keep baitbags happy!


I think I could win an organizer thread.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Some tidy folks out there! - I have colour coded, big Rubbermaid totes for the bulkier gear (they don't crack in the cold)and like heavy duty plastic toolboxes with trays for smaller items (repair stuff, main first aid kit) etc. I like milk crates for the drippy,dirty or heavy stuff like chains and the cable picket as you can let stuff "drip dry" without removing from the crate. Everything has to go under the dogboxes so I like reflective tape on everything so I can see it in low light conditions. I have a pole with a hook so I can retrieve stuff from the back of the truck box without crawling into the truck box.

I can't stand anyone trying to "help" me load the truck -as they are usually just putting stuff anywhwere and everywhere - I have a spot for everything and always load it the same way so the stuff I need first is nearest to hand.

I think Greg Leavitt wins, though - Man that is tidy!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Lynn...the pole with a hook is a good one!  Color coded stuff sounds pretty organized.

Regarding hotdogs left in a bait bag; anyone using "Go Dog"....that stuff REALLY stinks if a mixed batch gets left in the vehicle in the summer!!! Whew :O


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, I thought it was just me. Now I don't feel so bad for having one wall of the living room decorated with hundreds of dollars' worth of dog equipment.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> Wow, I thought it was just me. Now I don't feel so bad for having one wall of the living room decorated with hundreds of dollars' worth of dog equipment.


I have recently been lead to believe that buying more and more dog training stuff is a serious obession. Maybe we could start a support group with a 12 step program, and get buddies like you call your buddy and saw "Aw I just found a great deal" and they have to talk you down from the ledge so to speak.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Greg you are my hero- wow I like your style.

My stuff is stuffed into a duffle bag that weighs a ton. I used to organize my bag but now when I get home from training it is usually close to 10 pm- I still have to feed the boys. I feel good if I can get everything stuffed into my bag.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> I have recently been lead to believe that buying more and more dog training stuff is a serious obession. Maybe we could start a support group with a 12 step program, and get buddies like you call your buddy and saw "Aw I just found a great deal" and they have to talk you down from the ledge so to speak.


Ha, we would only feed off each other and end up buying even more crap, er equipment


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe we could hold each others credit cards. I need to break my habit. I am always so broke and now I know why. Maybe I will tell everyone that I am a raving drunk, that may be more socially acceptable than I cant stop buying dog junk.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

> Maybe we could start a support group with a 12 step program, and get buddies like you call your buddy and saw "Aw I just found a great deal"



More likely to cause bulk-buying and cries of, "We can get a discount if we order a BUNCH!".


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL You guys are way to organized. I have peg boards, plastic containers, a couple of sets of those plastic drawers, etc. But I have about 3 times as much stuff as I can fit in all that, so it is piled hear and there. Then I have the core equipment I use, which is stored in a basket (for guard of object) in my truck. And scattered around the inside, in the bed, and wherever else it ends up.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah just set up a "dogstuff buyers help line" for the equipment addicts. It sure is adictive to me.:lol: I will press #2 for the collar addiction


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> yeah just set up a "dogstuff buyers help line" for the equipment addicts. It sure is adictive to me.:lol: I will press #2 for the collar addiction


Whats the number?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Whats the number?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

gee I could pm mine around lol .Im a good listener and then bill all you guys later.......with a special forum disscount of course:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Bill? Psh. Up front credit card info!! Too many people will call and not pay. Like me.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Bill? Psh. Up front credit card info!! Too many people will call and not pay. Like me.


Darn it...see that hair colour necks me everytime :lol: :lol: :lol: Mike.....shame on you doing a "willing to help gal"out of her well earned cash [-X


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm dutch and a dog person, isnt that what we do best?????


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Hey, I'm dutch and a dog person, isnt that what we do best?????


:lol: :lol: hmmmmmm and you are setting the example here to all the other folk as a good and wel behaved admin? Oh oh oh is there hope for this forum:?: ;-) :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm just the admin, nobody listens to me


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Awwwwww Mike some of us listen to you:lol: , especially when you "speak" in a stern voice 

My husband has laid down the law after my last bite suit order - no more equipment until I wear out what I already have. He does not like sharing his domain (the garage) - thank goodness he never checks the closets in the spare bedrooms. There are always "ways around the law" - like loaning out a few sleeves/bite suits to make the shelves appear bare What number is sleeve/bite suit addiction on your hotline Hil?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> There are always "ways around the law" - like loaning out a few sleeves/bite suits to make the shelves appear bare What number is sleeve/bite suit addiction on your hotline Hil?


Geez Lace thats a real addiction you have there and also making the shelves seem bare by lending out sleeves etc...........thats how it all starts:lol: My god girl you need help soon........ hit # 6:lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Funny Hil! I told my husband there are a heck of alot of worse things I could be a collector of...........like cats:-&


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Funny Hil! I told my husband there are a heck of alot of worse things I could be a collector of...........like cats:-&


Oh I collect those:lol: I have 9!!:lol: 

It could be much worse than cats if you started collecting husbands....think he'd have a damn sight more to worry about then :lol: Try using that one, maybe he'll get so shaken up he'll go buy you a sleeve as a surprise:lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Can I have a few of those cats? Cujo could use some exercise.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Can I have a few of those cats? Cujo could use some exercise.


[-X Mike........Id have none left :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> [-X Mike........Id have none left :lol:


So what you're saying, is that I'd be doing you a huge favor!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow...you guys are making me feel WAY better now. I thought I was out of control with all the dog stuff I have/buy/look for. Now I know its simply a common addiction. 

I was out of town for three days. When I returned I had three boxes of dog stuff that arrived via UPS. It was like Christmas  Hubby wasn't impressed.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> So what you're saying, is that I'd be doing you a huge favor!


:lol: :lol: guess your not a cat guy Mike and the answer is still no:lol: ;-)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I like playing with playful kittens, but cats always seem so achterbaks and self centered, n they hiss at me n run away alot :roll: And they have tiny lil heads. And Cujo really really hates them :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> And they have tiny lil heads.


and sharp teeth and claws and a huge attitude :lol: well some cats then. One of mine here is a better guard for the house than a 35 kilo GSD:lol: :lol: :lol: She would knock out a burgalar anyday:lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> It could be much worse than cats if you started collecting husbands....think he'd have a damn sight more to worry about then :lol: Try using that one, maybe he'll get so shaken up he'll go buy you a sleeve as a surprise:lol:


Hil more husbands would be torturing ME......... not him!!!!!! Took me long enough to train the husband I have....ONE man is enough. His reply to your suggestion had something to do with - less work, less bitchin' and more sleep for him


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Hil more husbands would be torturing ME......... not him!!!!!! Took me long enough to train the husband I have....ONE man is enough. His reply to your suggestion had something to do with - less work, less bitchin' and more sleep for him


:lol: :lol: :lol: Darn plan failed then.do we have a plan B Lace?:lol:


----------

